# Walmart in Clinton



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

My daughter went to the WalMart in Clinton yesterday to pick up a few things.

She comes home and shows me this photo she took on her phone and asks, 'Mom whats wrong with this display'? Shows me the photo and I LMAO. Yes this display was in the WalMart Clinton store...think they missed the game or maybe this is for superbowl 2013.

[attachment=0:2ktljs79]Clinton Walmart.jpg[/attachment:2ktljs79]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hysterical.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish.




kinda embarrassing


----------

